# Canon 6D Automatic Lens Correction



## daniemare (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi There

My understanding is that the 6D (along with the other newer EOS Bodies) automatically corrects for CA and vignetting caused by the attached Canon lens as per the loaded lens profile.

My question is whether this correction is applied to the RAW files or not? I have begun shooting RAW when I got my 6D, and could see a defnitive correction when processing the RAW file in camera. I also assume that this correction will be applied when using canon DPP (didn't test). However, I use Aperture 3, and was wondering if Aperture 3 applies this correction automatically or not as I am seeing some vignetting that I do not see in the JPEG. Is there a specific step I have to follow in Aperture 3 for this to be applied?

Thanks in advance


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 7, 2013)

When shooting RAW, the corrections are applied to the JPG image but not the RAW file, in-camera (there's a JPG preview embedded in the RAW file, that's what you're looking at on the camera LCD). If you open the image in DPP, most settings are applied (ALO, etc.) but the lens corrections have to be applied using the module (you'll know it if you do it - the RAW file size will increase substantially). If you open the RAw file in another RAW converter, no corrections (nor any other settings, for the most part) are applied. 

In LR, you can use ACR's lens correction module. I use DxO Optics Pro, which has camera+lens modules. Aperture doesn't (which is one reason I don't use it as my RAW converter, but only for library management), although there are plugins availabe for Aperture.


----------



## daniemare (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks Neuro, sort of thought you will be first to reply. So for me who does not want to buy another software package, what would be best to take advantage of these functions.

I.E. how would I go about using DPP and then Aperture 3?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 8, 2013)

Do the lens corrections in DPP, then export as DNG (Aperture takes DNG from Adobe, should from DPP but I haven't tried) or TIF, then import those into Aperture for further work as desired.


----------



## Botts (Jan 8, 2013)

Neuro, are you exporting DNGs from DxO and then into Aperture?

Are you doing just the lens corrections in DxO or color/exposure too?


----------



## christianronnel (Jan 8, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> When shooting RAW, the corrections are applied to the JPG image but not the RAW file, in-camera (there's a JPG preview embedded in the RAW file, that's what you're looking at on the camera LCD). If you open the image in DPP, most settings are applied (ALO, etc.) but the lens corrections have to be applied using the module (you'll know it if you do it - the RAW file size will increase substantially). If you open the RAw file in another RAW converter, no corrections (nor any other settings, for the most part) are applied.
> 
> In LR, you can use ACR's lens correction module. I use DxO Optics Pro, which has camera+lens modules. Aperture doesn't (which is one reason I don't use it as my RAW converter, but only for library management), although there are plugins availabe for Aperture.



Hi Neuro, can you use DxO as plugin in LR?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 8, 2013)

Botts said:


> Neuro, are you exporting DNGs from DxO and then into Aperture?
> 
> Are you doing just the lens corrections in DxO or color/exposure too?



I do routine RAW conversions in DxO - lens corrections, exposure, color/WB, cropping/sraightening, etc., and export JPGs and the sidecar files (RAW edits). I import both RAWs and JPGs into Aperture, in separate libraries (RAW as referenced images, JPGs as managed). If an image needs 'special TLC' (cloning, creative processing, etc.), I export a TIF from DxO and edit it in Photoshop CS6.



christianronnel said:


> Hi Neuro, can you use DxO as plugin in LR?



I don't use LR, but I don't believe there's a DxO Optics Pro plugin for it (although there are plugins for their FilmPack and ViewPoint software, for both LR and Aperture, I believe).


----------



## christianronnel (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks Neuro. I didn't see it on their website either. I just thought DxO's lens correction profile might be better than ACR/LR so I was interested in adding it to my workflow. I'll get the trial version and see for myself.


----------

